# Breeders in Central Illinois or Missouri



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

I would highly recommend Alicia Maxey of Eclipse Goldens near Champaign. We went to visit her and loved her dogs, would have gotten one from her had the litter had enough puppies. I would have been happy to eat off her floors. I know she is planning to breed one of girls this fall or winter. I had some less positive experience with a couple other breeders in central Ill and if you PM me I will tell you about that.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

What are you looking for in a dog? Topbrass is going to have a couple of litters born in Illinois next month. But these pups won't be for the faint of heart! One litter is going to be welped by a dam on my short list for my next pup's mommy and the other is sired by my middle girl's daddy.


----------



## mlreavis (Jul 15, 2010)

```
What are you looking for in a dog?  Topbrass is going to have a couple  of litters born in Illinois next month.  But these pups won't be for the  faint of heart!  One litter is going to be welped by a dam on my short  list for my next pup's mommy and the other is sired by my middle girl's  daddy
```
.

We are just looking for a companion golden; not planning on showing or breeding. We just want an easygoing pet with hip, elbow, eye and heart certifications as well as a good COI number.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

We just got our second Doolin golden this week. He is located in southern Wisconsin, near Janesville. I can't say enough about his dogs or him. Top-notch, honest, and knowledgeable in every single way. Many people here would agree with me! I'm not sure what, if any, dogs he actually has available right now. We are a 3 hour drive from him, and it's absolutely worth it. If you'd like, check out my photo albums to see my 2 Doolin pups.


----------



## luvagolden (Jan 20, 2009)

Hillside, All Star, Countrylane are all really good breeders in Missouri


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I would LOVE to have a puppy from Confetti Goldens... especially a Ryder kid. 

http://confettigoldens.com/


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Pat Quinn of Everlore does not breed but she has a wonderful stud dog in Bloomington, IL who occasionally has great litters. I also have a Doolin pup and he is out of this stud dog, Stoney. You can email Pat at [email protected].

I would also recommend talking to Argo Goldens: http://argogoldens.net

Some more: 

Karamor Goldens
Karen Arbuthnot
Lake St. Louis, MO USA 63367 
[email protected]
www.karamor.com 
636-332-0251

Heritage Golden Retrievers
Christina Yohe
Warrensburg, MO USA 
[email protected]
www.Heritagegoldens.com 

Confetti Golden Retrievers
Ken & Judy Schlecht
Pacific, MO USA 63069 
[email protected]
636 451 5250

Aero-Jett Golden Retrievers
Vicki Sheets
Decatur, IL USA 62521 
[email protected]
(217) 420-1908


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Bogey's Mom said:


> Pat Quinn of Everlore does not breed but she has a wonderful stud dog in Bloomington, IL who occasionally has great litters. [email protected].
> 
> I completely agree with Bogey's mom. You know you will have caring, honest breeders and great goldens with Everlore and Doolin's.


----------



## halliegirl (Aug 16, 2010)

info on Illinois breeders? Anyone have experience with Shor Line out of Bloomington? They have beautiful dogs.....


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

halliegirl said:


> info on Illinois breeders? Anyone have experience with Shor Line out of Bloomington? They have beautiful dogs.....


I had difficulty with her contract which is quite long and I thought controlling but she does seem to have nice dogs and care about them.


----------



## luvagolden (Jan 20, 2009)

Snow Babies in Illinois has a litter on the ground and one coming up. Incredible dogs! Also All Star in Missouri has a couple litters that should be ready in December


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I remember when looking for a puppy I had a nice conversation with the owner of Argo goldens. She was SUPER informative and friendly, and while I never actually visited the dogs, I would still at least recommend looking into Argo goldens, located in Mokena, IL. The only reason I did not go with them is b/c the time frame for when I would be able to get a puppy was not the best for me, so I opted for a different breeder.


----------



## goldparent (Aug 16, 2009)

I can tell you that Christina at Heritage golden retrievers in Missouri has ended being an awesome breeder. I got a puppy from her last year and after owning over 10 goldens in my lifetime have found the perfect combination of brains and beauty. Christina is so patient and really loves her dogs. She is sometimes hard to get a hold of because she shows so much (she shows in confirmation ring and all the other performance stuff) but it is worth the wait for one of her puppies. I had to wait a year for her to have a litter but am so pleased we did. I felt she is very fair and not over demanding like some breeders I have worked with in the past and is always available for calls to her cell phone, emails, or through an online support group she has for puppy families. 
I don't know if she has a litter coming up but some of the other breeders that Bogey's mom posted are also good alternatives. I have seen Confetti and Karamor puppies and they are so cute too! Good luck--
Sara


----------



## mlreavis (Jul 15, 2010)

Thank you all for your great information. We talked to Alicia at Eclipse and she has set us up with a breeder. We will be getting our new boy from Star Rise in West Virginia at the end of the month/first of October. We have also decided to wait on a litter that is planned for next spring at Eclipse. Needless to say, we are very excited and can't wait to get both of the puppies.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## luvs.goldens (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi Gang,

Thanks again for all the referral info. I thought I should tell you about a couple of these folks that have disappeared, or have had several bad BBB reports.

Missouri:

Countrylane - can't find any info on them except Country Lane in Ohio. I didn't get a name/email from any referral. Can't find anything on FB or the web - except the 2 word spelling in Ohio. I sent the Ohio kennel an email asking if they are the same kennel that was in Missouri previously. No response after several day. Anybody have an email, name on Countrylane?

All Star - 3 or 4 BBB issues on just first page of Google search

I know this thread is 7 years old, so there are probably more that have moved or retired. Just my tiny contribution to updating the thread.


----------



## BlazenGR (Jan 12, 2012)

I believe that Country Lane (Suzie Houtz) is still doing some breeding, but is not someone I send people to. I have not heard anything about Star Stout (All-Star) in a couple of years, and her website appears to be defunct.


----------

